# OT > Offtopic >  Töitä tarjolla joukkoliikenneyrityksissä

## vristo

Aloitan tällaisen viestiketjun, koska foorumimme käyttäjien ja lukijoiden joukossa saattaa olla henkilöitä, joita aina haastava joukkoliikenneala kiinnostaisi/tarvitsisi.

Tämän päivän Hesarissa (27.02.2011) osui silmääni työhönhakuilmoitus, jossa Oy Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Ab hakee liikenne-esimiestä: siinä varmasti haastava työ varsin hektisessä työympäristössä. 

Lisätietoja kiinnostuneille:
http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/pohjo...imet_tyopaikat

----------


## tlajunen

Ja lisätään heti perään maininta VR:n kuljettajahauista - hakuaikaa vielä 2.3. saakka.

http://careers.fi/vr/careers.cgi?unit=vr_yhtyma

----------


## Nak

http://www.staffpoint.fi/rekry/avoin...ehtavaID=12032

HelB hakee kuljettajia jopa henkilöstönvuokraus yrityksen kautta.

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=7629083

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=7629073

Nobina näemmä hakee kesätöihin kuljettajia, vaikka irtisanoi juuri 45 kuljettajaa syksystä alkaen

Tosin myös Westendin Linja näyttää kotisivuillaan hakevan kesätöihin kuljettajia.

----------


## Alur

HSL hakee liikennesuunnittelijaa liikennejärjestelmäosastolle:
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/organ...nittelija.aspx

Sipoon kunta hakee myös liikennesuunnittelijaa, jonka vastuulle kuuluisivat myös joukkoliikenneasiat:
http://www.sipoo.fi/fi/avoimet_tyopa...em&itemid=1813

----------


## TEP70

Tämä ilmoitus menee jo aika syvälle joukkoliikenteen taustaorganisaatioihin, mutta Liikennevirastossa on myös kesätyötä tarjolla:

(Harjoittelija ohjaus- ja turvalaiteyksikköön)
https://haku.valtiolle.fi/JobsDescription.asp?ID=11546

----------


## kuukanko

HSL hakee suunnittelijaa seuraamaan ja ohjaamaan HSL:n tilaaman joukkoliikennetuotannon laatua ja sopimusten mukaisuutta erityisesti kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä:
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/organ...nittelija.aspx

----------


## Mikle

Näyttäisi olevan HKL-metroliikenteessä haku päällä projektikoordinaattorin rekrytoimiseksi:

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/91...df?MOD=AJPERES

VR puolestaan kouluttaa liikenteenohjaajia Helsinkiin ja Tampereelle:

http://careers.fi/vr/careers.cgi?act...us,%20Helsinki

http://careers.fi/vr/careers.cgi?act...tus,%20Tampere

----------


## Compact

Baronan kautta pääsee myös kesähommiin Liikenteenohjaajaksi: 
http://www.barona.fi/main.php?page_i...89&job_id=5774
 :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Nobina hakee suunnittelupäällikköä.

----------


## Mikle

Näköjään taas koulutetaan metrojuniin kuljettajia. Hakuaikaa 9.9.2011 saakka.

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/50...mod=-767669980

----------


## Knightrider

> Näköjään taas koulutetaan metrojuniin kuljettajia. Hakuaikaa 9.9.2011 saakka.
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/50...mod=-767669980


Liittynee automaatioprojektin myöhästymiseen, sillä jossain vaiheessa oltiin jo sanottu, ettei enää tarvita lisää kuljettajia metroon.

----------


## tlajunen

> Liittynee automaatioprojektin myöhästymiseen, sillä jossain vaiheessa oltiin jo sanottu, ettei enää tarvita lisää kuljettajia metroon.


Tai sitten orastava töiden loppuminen on aiheuttanut joukkopakoa ammatista.

----------


## hylje

Tai automaattimetrosta on päätetty luopua hyödyttömänä. Mitäs tässä arvaillessa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tai automaattimetrosta on päätetty luopua hyödyttömänä. Mitäs tässä arvaillessa?


Tai ehkä pelkästä automaattiajosta on päätetty luopua, vaihtoehtoisesti laituriovista ja sitä myötä kuljettamattomuudesta halutaan luopua, mutta pitää automaattiajon mahdollisuus.
Arvaillaan pois, kun vasta tässä vaiheessa ollaan!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nak

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=7839101

Nobina hakee 10kpl kuljettajia Myllypuron/Herttoniemen varikoille

----------


## Mikle

Bongasin netissä pyöriessä ilmoituksen taas uudesta metrojunankuljettajakurssista
Hakuaikaa 31.8.2012 asti ja 12-paikkainen kurssi suunnitteilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Veolia Transport hakee 140:tä uutta kuljettajaa vuodenvaiheessa alkavaan liikennöintiin.

https://web1.mwtalent.com/I004/veoli...vacancies.aspx

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Veolia Transport hakee 140:tä uutta kuljettajaa vuodenvaiheessa alkavaan liikennöintiin.
> 
> https://web1.mwtalent.com/I004/veoli...vacancies.aspx


Myös TTS:n kautta kouluttautumalla voi päästä Veolialle kuljettajaksi. Koulutuskursseja järjestetään kolme.

----------


## Nak

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8118654 Kesälahden linja hakee Onnibus kuskia  :Smile: 
Ja Åbergin linja asentajaa joka osaa myös ajaa http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8106990

----------


## Elmo Allen

Viestintäasiantuntija, VR-Yhtymä Oy

http://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/avoimet-...p=oikoty_vahti

Ei pelokkaille!  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Viestintäasiantuntija, VR-Yhtymä Oy
> 
> http://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/avoimet-...p=oikoty_vahti
> 
> Ei pelokkaille!


Pitäisköhän hakea?

----------


## Nak

HKL hakee lakimiestä

----------


## Dakkus

> HKL hakee lakimiestä


Kuten arvelinkin: "... toimii avustajana kilpailuttamis- ja sopimusasioissa ..."

----------


## Nak

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8129410

Stromma hakee seitsemää kuljettajaa ensi kesäksi

----------


## Nak

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8134904
Myllymäen kuljetus hakee neljää kuljettajaa vuodenvaihteessa alkaviin lentohotelli kuljetuksiin

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lentoparkki Oy hakee linja-autonkuljettajaa:

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8135079

----------


## Koala

> Lentoparkki Oy hakee linja-autonkuljettajaa:
> 
> http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8135079


Palkkaus sopimuksen mukaan? Eikö TESin mukaan?

----------


## Jussi

> Palkkaus sopimuksen mukaan? Eikö TESin mukaan?


TES kaiketi määrittelee vain vähimmäispalkan, eli kukaan ei kiellä maksamasta enempää jos työnantaja niin haluaa. 
Mutta käytännössähän palkka menee aina (työ-)sopimuksen mukaan.

----------


## Koala

Niin sitä vaan meinaan että ihanko tosi voisi enemmänkin saada...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Niin sitä vaan meinaan että ihanko tosi voisi enemmänkin saada...


Miksipä ei? Tämä tarkoittanee sitä, että hakevat kokeneita ja ammattitaitoisia kuljettajia. Ja ne tarvitaan nyt heti. Useimmilla näistä tietysti on jo työtä, eivätkä he välitä vaihtaa taloa, jos tarjolla ei ole mitään parempaa. Tietysti jos he saavat riittävän monta riittävän pätevää kuljettajaa listahinnalla, niin sitten. Eli jos tuntee olevansa ammattilainen, niin työtä hakiessa voi esittää palkkatoiveen. Toisessa päässä sitten riittävän hyvien hakijoiden paperit laitetaan järjestykseen ja aletaan palkkaamaan halvimmasta päästä alkaen.

----------


## JSL

Varmaan rahtipuolelta matkittuna pian alkaa tulla kuskeja, jotka ajavat toiminimellä.

----------


## ultrix

> Varmaan rahtipuolelta matkittuna pian alkaa tulla kuskeja, jotka ajavat toiminimellä.


Näitä on jo, ainakin yksi tämänkin forumin jäsenistä myy toiminimellä kuljettajapalveluitaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL hakee oppilaita raitiovaununkuljettajakurssille, hakuaika päättyy 25.1.2013 ja kurssi alkaa 18.3.2013.

http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkl/fi/uutiset...taan+oppilaita

----------


## Compact

Liikennesuunnittelijan paikka avoinna VR-Matkustajaliikenteessä:

http://careers.fi/vr/careers.cgi

----------


## Elmo Allen

HSL hakee sekä koulutettuja ammattilaisia suunnittelutehtäviin että "ihan tavallisia tyyppejä" tutkimusavustajiksi:

http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/organ...tyopaikat.aspx

----------


## Elmo Allen

VR tarjoaa töitä myös viestinnän harjoittelijalle. Erit. joht. Nymanille mainittakoon hakemuksen kohta: "Pääset mukaan kehittämään viestintäkulttuuriamme --"

http://careers.fi/vr/careers.cgi?act...unit=vr_yhtyma

----------


## Joonas Pio

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne hakee linja-autonkuljettajia kesälomittajiksi:

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8180666

Nobina Finland hakee linja-autonkuljettajia keväälle ja kesälle lomasijaisuuksiin:

http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8181878

----------


## tlajunen

> *Liikenteenohjauskoulutus, Tampere , Finrail Oy*
> 
> *Tehtävän kuvaus*
> 
> Rautateiden liikenneohjaajana toimit liikenteenohjauskeskuksessa, jossa junaliikennettä ohjataan maantieteellisesti laajoilla alueilla. Varmistat yhteistyökumppaneitten kanssa liikenteen turvallisen sujumisen ja välität matkustajainformaatiota.
> 
> *Toivomme hakijalta*
> 
> Odotamme, että pystyt työskentelemään itsenäisesti ja vastaamaan päätöksistäsi sekä säilytät harkintakykysi myös paineen alla. Tarvitset hyviä yhteistyövalmiuksia ja suomen kielen sujuvaa suullista ja kirjallista viestintätaitoa. Perusedellytykset ovat vähintään 18 vuoden ikä, ylioppilastutkinto tai soveltuva ammatillinen tutkinto sekä hyvä terveys, hyvä kuulo ja näkö, erityisesti virheetön värinäkö. Liikenneohjaajan ammatti sopii sekä naisille että miehille. Työ on epäsäännöllistä vuorotyötä.
> ...


http://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/avoimet-...tampere/700972

----------


## zige94

> http://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/avoimet-...tampere/700972


Myös Helsinkiin, Kouvolaan, Ouluun ja Pieksämäellä haetaan liikenteenohjauskoulutukseen: http://careers.fi/vr/careers.cgi

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL hakee oppilaita 6.5.2013 alkavalle raitiovaununkuljettajakurssille, jolta valmistuvat toimivat kesäsijaisina:

http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/Rekryto...lkavat+kurssit

HKL hakee myös järjestelmäinsinööriä metron automatisointiin liittyvän uuden asetinlaitteen, käytönohjauksen, tietoliikenneverkon ja radioverkon kunnossapitoon:

http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/Rekryto...kkailmoitukset

----------


## Nak

Veolia hakee Vantaalle asentajaa
http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8187630

Vr hakee junamyyjiä
http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8183672

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobina hakee korjaamotoimintojen johtajaa:

http://www.nobina.com/fi/Finland/Tyo.../?jobId=136405

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobina Finland hakee linja-autonkuljettajia keväälle ja kesälle lomasijaisuuksiin:
> 
> http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8181878


Hakuaikaa on jatkettu 30.4. saakka., Nobinan omien sivujen mukaan hakuaikaa on 9.6. saakka.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Veoliakin hakee kesäkuljettajia, hakuaikaa 30.4. saakka:

https://web1.mwtalent.com/I004/veoli...vacancies.aspx

----------


## kuukanko

Linja-autoliitto hakee toimitusjohtajaa. Hakuilmoitus

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobina hakee kesäkuljettajia myös Hakunilaan: http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8207755 sekä liikenne-esimiestä vuoroesimieheksi Kloviin: http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8215715

----------


## Nak

Nyt myös Tammelundin liikenne hakee kuljettajia, kesäksi ja toistaiseksi
http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang...anchor=8208667

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL hakee raitiovaununkuljettajia 13.8. alkavalle kurssille:

https://www.erekryhelsinki.fi/JobsDe...N_ID&FREE_TEXT

----------


## Elmo Allen

Liikennevirasto hakee neljää opiskelijaa, kaikilta aloilta, poikkitieteelliseen harjoitteluohjelmaan. Ohjelmasta maksetaan myös palkkaa.
http://www.liikennevirasto.fi/vaylien_visionaarit

Hakuaikaa 15.9.2013 asti.

----------


## Nak

http://www.mol.fi/tyopaikat/tyopaikk...8304000_fi.htm

Tammelundin Liikenne hakee kolmea kuljettajaa vakituiseen työsuhteeseen

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vielä ehtii n. puolitoista viikkoa hakea Pohjolan Liikenteelle kuljettajaksi (HSL-alueelle): http://careers.fi/vr/careers.cgi?act...jolan_liikenne

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vielä ehtii hakea HSL:lle palveluesimieheksi

Linja-autonkuljettajia haetaan Nobinalle kesäsijaisiksi, Pohjolan Liikenteelle HSL-alueelle ja Kuopioon sekä Veolialle

----------


## vristo

Kohta olisi tarjolla johtotason työtehtäviä Helsingin joukkoliikenteen parissa.

http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...e&current=true

----------


## kuukanko

Föli etsii suunnittelupäällikköä: hakuilmoitus

----------


## lark

... bussissa että talossa olisi tällä hetkellä vajaa miehitys. Esimerkiksi Jyväskylä-Oulu -päivävuoroa asuu eläkkeelle jäänyt kuski. Osa kuskeista on mahdollisesti jäämässä pois töistä liittyen konsernin sulautumiseen osaksi Jyväskylän liikennettä / Koiviston autoa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> ... bussissa että talossa olisi tällä hetkellä vajaa miehitys.


Otsikon ottaminen osaksi leipätekstiä on erittäin huono tapa. Harva edes lukee tämänkaltaisella foorumilla jokaisen viestin otsikkoa erikseen, vaan olettaa, että se on sama kuin ketjun otsikko. Muistelen jopa, että peruskoulussa opetettiin, ettei otsikkoon saisi edes viitata leipätekstissä.

----------


## vristo

Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne hakee riveihinsä tuotannonsuunnittelijaa.

http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/in...opaikat_4.html

----------


## tkp

Jyväskylän Liikenteeltä löytyisi töitä heti kuljettajille http://yle.fi/uutiset/taantuma_peitt...kipula/7684894

----------


## kuukanko

> Föli etsii suunnittelupäällikköä: hakuilmoitus


Uusi suunnittelupäällikkö ehdittiin jo valita ja varmuuden vuoksi myös toinen hakija varasijalle, mutta kumpikaan ei ottanut tehtävää kuitenkaan vastaan. Paikka on siksi uudelleen haettavana: hakuilmoitus.

----------


## tkp

Koiviston Auto kaipailee lisää kuljettajia http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussiyhtio_kai...attiin/7723771

----------


## santeri82

Nobina hakee palvelukseensa kahta ryhmäpäällikköä.

Katso hakuilmoitus.

----------


## jodo

http://careers.fi/vr/careers.cgi?unit=vr_yhtyma 

VR:llä olisi edelleen haku päällä lähiliikennekonduktöörin tehtävään.

----------


## tlajunen

HKL-metroliikenne hakee kuljettajia.

https://www.erekryhelsinki.fi/JobsDe...sp?AD_ID=48661

----------


## luukas79

Voisikos tämän ketjun tehdä myös käänteisesti tänne foomulli, työtä vailla olevat joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset!  :Smile:  :Cool:  :Biggrin:

----------


## KriZuu

Savonlinja hakee linja-autonkuljettajia Lappeenrantaan

----------


## Minä vain

HSL hakee Kuntarekryssä liikenneneuvojaa ja palautesihteeriä.

----------


## tkp

Finrail hakee liikenteenohjaajia https://railwayrangers.fi/

HKL hakee metronkuljettajia https://www.hel.fi/rekry/fi/avoimet-...tus?id=21-3-19

----------


## vaajy

Rundgren Ky hakee linja-autonkuljettajaa Lappiin.

Linja-autonkuljettajaa,
Kolari rautatieasema-Ylläs ja
Kittilän lentoasema Ylläs reittien ja aikataulujen mukaan tai asiakkaan tilauksen mukaisesti.
Lisäksi koululaisvuoro.
Tehtäviin kuuluu ajamisen lisäksi matkalippujen myyntiä ja rahastamista
Englannin kieli plussaa.
Mahdollisuus myös pitempiaikaiseenkin työhön .

https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/l...-stse-14169953

Sieppijärvellä on työpaikan osoite.

----------


## vaajy

Nobina hakee linja-autonkuljettajaa lomasijaisuuteen pk-seudulla:

https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/n...sdsuu-14251434

Tonin Taksi & Bussi Oy hakee Tampereen seudulla pikkubussille kuljettajaa:

https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/t...sdsuu-14259032

----------


## vaajy

Nobina hakee taas lomasijaisuuteen kuljettajaa.
https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/n...sdsuu-14776057

Pääkaupunkiseudun ajoa busseilla.

----------


## tkp

Syyskuussa alkavalle metrojunankuljettajakurssille haetaan 12-henkeä.

https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/k...sdsuu-15058122

----------


## vaajy

Töihin Länsilinjoille?

LÄNSILINJAT / Länsilinjat Kaupunkiliikenne Oy hakee bussikuskeja!

*Työpaikkakuvaus*

Etsimme linja-autonkuljettajia toimimaan kaupunkiliikenteessä Turun ja Jyväskylän seudun joukkoliikenteeseen.

WWW-osoite http://lansilinjat.fi

https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/l...-stse-15527957


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:24 ----------

Töihin Pirtilille?

PIRTIL / Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy hakee bussikuskeja!

*Työpaikkakuvaus

*Haemme linja-autonkuljettajia Pirkanmaan alueen paikallisliikenteeseen.
Kaikilta hakijoilta edellytämme positiivista asennetta. 

WWW-osoite http://www.pirtil.com

https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/linja-autonkuljettaja-paikallisliikenteeseen-stse-15450466

----------


## tkp

Pitkästä aikaa virkistävää nähdä että HSL hakee työntekijää jonka työnkuva liittyy suoraan joukkoliikenteeseen. 

"Haemme vakituiseen tehtävään JOUKKOLIIKENNESUUNNITTELIJAA"

https://duunitori.fi/tyopaikat/tyo/h...sdsuu-15846841

----------


## vaajy

Haluatko bussikuskiksi, joka ammattina jää mieleenkin?

Onko sinulla linja-autonkuljettajan pätevyys ja oletko kiinnostunut matkailusta? Etsimme linja-auton kuljettajia ryhmäämme Rovaniemellä kuljettamaan ulkomaalaisia turisteja ympäri Lapin lääniä.

Näyttäisi olevan mielenkiintoinen työpaikka, vaatimukset ovat:

D-luokan ajokortti.Valmius työskennellä pitkäänkin jopa Lapin pakkasissa.Vähintään kahden vuoden työkokemusta vastaavista töistä.Ulospäinsuuntautunutta palveluasennetta ja kykyä kertoa myös englanniksi historiaa esim. Rovaniemestä.Kykyä tarjota ulkomaisille ja kotimaisille matkustajille ikimuistoisia bussimatkoja.Hyvää tietoutta seudusta ja seudun kulttuurista matkustajille kerrottavaksi minibussissa.

https://rekrytointi.com/avoimet-tyop...guide/1839054/

Nordic Unique Travels on työpaikkasi nimi ja toimintaympäristö Lappi.

----------

